# Looking for Toy poodles in Northeast



## SamsonS (May 8, 2021)

Does anyone have or know about the breeders of toy poodles from Rodell in Connecticut or Red Teddy Pups in Acran NY. We know there will be a wait, but would like to give a deposit for a toy poodle pup.


----------



## Skylar (Jul 29, 2016)

Twyla has a gorgeous Rodell white tpoo Mr Leonard Pink, also known as Lenny. She posts often so I’m sure she will pop in to answer any questions.


----------



## SamsonS (May 8, 2021)

Thanks so much. I will follow up.


----------



## twyla (Apr 28, 2010)

This is my Leonard, beautiful, healthy, wonderful silly little boy. Len will be 4 years old in August 11" tall and 6 1/2 pounds.
There is wait list into 2022 but occasionally there will be a show fail,


----------



## SamsonS (May 8, 2021)

Thank you so much. Your poodles are magnificent! We are looking forward to having our new puppy. We 
totally understand that there will be a wait. We are patient. 
Pat


----------

